# Something's wrong with Daisy - someone talk to me please



## GoldRocksMom (Feb 9, 2007)

Jo Ellen,
I feel so bad for you and Daisy.
sorry, I do not have experience with this,
what were the activities leading up to this?


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Nothing out of the ordinary. I took her for a short walk uphill last night, that's good for her leg that she had ACL surgery on last January. She's done nothing unusual at all. She was fine last night, she was fine this morning.

She's still having the spasms off and on. I feel in my gut that something is very wrong, this is very unusual, never had anything like this happen to her before. But I could just be being my crazy dog mom self, it could be something simple like a sprain shoulder muscle or something? The spasms go way past her shoulder though, along her side. 

This is really scary.


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

I was thinkng a muscle spasm too but maybe best if you can get her seen by a vet today. I can totally relate to the anxious mom thing! I hope she is ok.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

She's going to be 7 this January. Maybe she's just getting old??? 

I still feel in my gut that something is very wrong. I'm just going to keep her still and massage her shoulder as much as she'll let me. If it's a sprain, the rimadyl will help, maybe in another 1/2 hour. 

Thank you, GRM and J&A. I'm so grateful I can come here and be my crazy dog mom self!


----------



## KatzNK9 (Feb 27, 2007)

I wish I had some ideas for you. It's hard to tell from a written description. Just wanted to wish you good luck in getting her settled & sorted out.


----------



## GoldRocksMom (Feb 9, 2007)

geez, wish I could be helpful,
I can imagine how you are feeling,
it is so rough not knowing.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

There are a number of things that can cause muscle tremors and spasms in dogs. It's best to have your Vet check her out Jo Ellen. Try to breathe...


----------



## Tailer'sFolks (Feb 27, 2007)

Daisy, Stop That! I guess if the Rimadyl helps in a little while you can relax a bit. Does Daisy mind the shoulder massage? 

Elliot use to have seizures, they were scary, but he always came out of them in about 20 minutes. We did every test for him but having a brain section sliced to see if there was anything going on in his brain tissue. We opted to skip that test! He had seizures for the last 10 years of his life...sometimes a few a month, then maybe 6 months in between them. Had many on many different Christmas Days...I always thought that was odd.

Please keep us posted on how She's doing, K? A nose Kiss (not suck) and an Ear Nibble from U know who!


----------



## Sivin (Nov 23, 2006)

Dear Jo Ellen,

I have no idea what's wrong but just wanted to offer my two cents worth of advice. Over the past few years it has finally occurred to me that when my gut tells me something is wrong then something usually is. Granted, I am also a worry wart and with one golden, four budgies and two cockatiels this is a fulltime job (I didn't even mention the hubby and kids!) but I've had some experiences where following what I thought was correct led me in the right direction. I would definitely take her into the vet today, even if it means the emergency service. Let us know how it goes.

Regards,
Helaine


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Tailer'sFolks said:


> Had many on many different Christmas Days...I always thought that was odd.


Sounds like something in your home on that particular holiday was a trigger.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I sent you a PM- thinking of you and Daisy


----------



## Tailer'sFolks (Feb 27, 2007)

Kimm said:


> Sounds like something in your home on that particular holiday was a trigger.


Interesting, but we had Christmas' in different homes, sometimes with trees and sometimes not...maybe just the excitement! Or he could smell Santa:bowl:! Never really could pin-point it.


----------



## Jazzys Mom (Mar 13, 2007)

Oh, I am so sorry for you and Daisy! Just MO but it doesn't sounds like a siezure to me. It appears, from what you have said that it is some kind of muscle spasm but I think I would take her in and have her checked out just to be sure. Calm down, she will pick up the nervous vibes from you and that will just make it worse! The Rymidal should help if its a muscle spasm

Jazzys mom


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Thank you everyone!

My gut feeling that something is very wrong ... when I say that I don't mean it's necessarily life threatening (let's not even go there!), but that it's something definitely not okay. It's not your occasional limp or like trying to walk after your foot has fallen asleep. It seems to me like it's a muscle sprain or tear. That can cause muscle spasms or tremors. 

I looked at some videos on the net of seizures. She is definitely not having any type of seizure. Maybe vets see so much of that they're quick to diagnose it ?? I'm not concerned right now about seizures.

She just started crying, not whining, but a real pain kind of sound. She's still having spasms around her shoulder area, mostly down underneath, around her upper torso area.

Something is WRONG.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

I gave her the rimadyl about an hour ago. Not sure that is having any effect at all, not yet. How long does it take? 

I just sat with her for a good while and massaged her all around the area where she's having spasms, her leg and her foot ... there wasn't any certain area that seemed like it hurt her, not simply by touching it. I didn't notice any swelling but it's hard to tell the way she's laying and I don't want to make her move until she's ready. She'll move herself when she's ready. 

When she started crying earlier, that was right after she tried to reposition herself.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Massage her for sure... go all down her neck and shoulder (it's a front leg, right?) and spine. Poor baby, poor mom! I feel for you.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

My feeling is that it's her front left shoulder.


----------



## MelissaH (Jul 27, 2007)

If you can, take her to the vet today. Always listen to you "gut". Our intuition is there for a reason. You know your girl better than anyone and if you feel something is wrong, than you need to trust that. Try to massage her, check for tenderness and where she may have the most sensitivity to touch. ALways do what you feel is right. Take her to be seen if you feel that is what she needs. It is always better to err on the side of caution.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

It could definitely be a sprain or similar. Racing dogs get such injuries often.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Please try and get her to any vet you can. Keep us updated.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

I want to take her to the vet. I'm not sure I could get her to the car right now though. She can barely walk. Spasms are continuous. I tried to ice it but she got up and moved away, she definitely did not like that. 

She's definitely in pain and very uncomfortable.

WHAT SHOULD I DO?


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

If she'll let you carry her get her in the car and to the vets - if someone is there to help you could possibly carry her in a sheet between the two of you--if not, try and find someone to help and call the vet and tell them you're on the way.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Screw Monday morning - have her looked at today.


----------



## MelissaH (Jul 27, 2007)

sharlin said:


> If she'll let you carry her get her in the car and to the vets - if someone is there to help you could possibly carry her in a sheet between the two of you--if not, try and find someone to help and call the vet and tell them you're on the way.


 
Yes, your goal should be getting her into the car. Try to find someone who can help you do this. She is obviously in discomfort and it may not be easy, but you have to do what you can to get her to the vet. She'll be okay!


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

Not sure if you are in a rural area or not but alot of vets will come to your house if you can't move her and get her there yourself. I really hope you can get her seen asap and that she is ok.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

My son is coming home now. I'm going to try to figure this out. I need to take her to the vet. Even if it's just for them to tell me she pulled a muscle. If that's what it is, it's a very very bad one! 

Thank you Sharlin. 

Okay, my son is on his way and the no dog hair guy  is also on his way. I'm going to get her to the vet one way or another.


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

Good luck. They are just like our children aren't they. You never stop worrying about them. Take care.


----------



## Jazzys Mom (Mar 13, 2007)

By all means listen to your gut feeling! Between the 3 of you you will ba able to get her to the car. Maybe make a sling from a blanket and lay her on that to carry her. Let us know when you get back. Oh, and tell the no dog hair guy to suck it up - its not about him today!

Jazzys Mom


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Thats the path!!!!!!! She's gonna be OK, stay close by her until someone gets there and you can get her transported - pulled muscle, sprain, whatever---you're doing the RIGHT THING!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MelissaH (Jul 27, 2007)

Jo Ellen said:


> My son is coming home now. I'm going to try to figure this out. I need to take her to the vet. Even if it's just for them to tell me she pulled a muscle. If that's what it is, it's a very very bad one!


 
...good! Exactly, it's better to know now what the problem is. Good luck with your girl.


----------



## Jazz's Mom (Feb 26, 2007)

Glad you're going to be able to get her to the vet. You definitely have to trust your gut.


----------



## Scorpio118 (Jul 9, 2007)

GOOD LUCK Jo Ellen and Daisy!!!

sounds like maybe a nerve or something - you know when you have back spasms? THEY SUCK!! THATS FOR SURE!!! VERY PAINFUL!!!!!!!! She probably needs like an anti-inflamatory or something.

Smooches to your girl!!!! :smooch:


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Keep us updated Jo Ellen


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

Oh just reading this. I don't have any experience but I agree with going with the gut feeling. 7 is not that old. I will be thinking about you and waiting to see an update.


----------



## Sivin (Nov 23, 2006)

Will be checking in for an update. All good thoughts go out your way!

Helaine


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

When my son came home and the no dog hair guy came over, Daisy got up to do her usual greeting. Her spirits are good. She's not dieing : But she's very much limping. When I laid her on her side and squeezed her shoulder muscle, the spasms got worse. It's definitely a shoulder muscle sprain or tear. 

The rimadyl has kicked in, she's not crying. 

Not sure how this happened but I suspect it's probably related to her ACL injury. She's been using her front legs more to accommodate for the weakness in her hind left leg. Maybe it just finally caught up to her.

We have all winter to rest and heal. I'm not going to take her to the vet, just yet. I'm just going to rest her through the weekend and see how she is on Monday. I'm sure she's fine.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I am so glad she is feeling better... yay!! If anything changes or you get worried, give me a call, k?


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

I will, Jenna. Thank you _soooo much_!!!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Any time- I mean it- truly!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Jo Ellen I'm so sorry Daisy is having trouble again, something different this time too. Our dogs seem to be following the same injury pattern! Robbie has muscle spasms too, they are related to the lymes which left problems in his neck and back. The spasm usually goes from his neck down his shoulder and into the front of his chest, and it spasms so bad you can see it, and it causes a good deal of pain. We've been to the vet over and over, occasionally he has had to have some muscle relaxer shots, most often he gets muscle relaxer pills and Rimadyl, it does help. What you are seeing with Daisy sounds so similar, and you are probably right about her stressing her shoulders to compensate for her leg. 

Hopefully the vet will have a good treatment plan on Monday. I hope she's ok over the weekend.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Jo Ellen, 
I am so sorry that Daisy is not feeling well. I think that it is some type of muscle spasm. I know when I threw my back out you could see the muscle spasms in my back. I had muscle relaxers that really helped. Can you try a heating pad? I would also do lots of massages on the shoulder, back and chest. Good luck and if it keeps up and she gets really uncomfortable than I would take her to the vet.


----------



## Jazzys Mom (Mar 13, 2007)

Glad to hear that Daisy is moving a little better. Let us know on Monday what the vet says.

Jazzys Mom


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

((((((((((((Jo Ellen, Daisy)))))))))))
Glad to hear the meds kicked in, and doing lil better. Saying some prayers!

When a golden cries you know it's got to be very painful 
Feel lots better asap Daisy!!!!


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

I know, Daisy whines from time to time, probably for attention, which she promptly gets! LOL ... but the way she cried today, I have never heard that sound from her. I agree, it has to be quite painful for her. Poor Daisy, she's such a trooper too.

I just took her out to go to the bathroom. She definitely is very limited in her movement right now. The rimadyl kicked in but she's still very uncomfortable.

Lymes disease? I have never found a tick on Daisy, not ever. 

Osteo is ruminating in the back of my mind. It's just so odd how this came on so suddenly. I'm not aware of her doing anything that hurt her immediately. Like when she tore her ACL last year, I knew instantly when that happened, she yelped. With this though, she was fine and then she wasn't.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Oak and I will be thinking good thoughts for Daisy. Glad she is resting comfortably.


----------



## mybuddy (Mar 2, 2007)

I am sick! I feel so helpless and wish so much I was closer to you Jo Ellen. I have to say...it is pretty comforting to me that we are all so well connected here. I found out about Daisy from Tailer on facebook. Thank God!!!! My heart was pounding as I came over here.

Breathe deep!!! Oh, I am sure she will be just fine....I am looking out for your PMs....

Hugs
Vic


----------



## Bailey & Bentley (Feb 25, 2007)

Jo Ellen, I finally found your post. I had a pomeranian that had seizures its whole life. He would also lay on his side. But his legs and arms would be going a mile a minute scratching at the floor. He would defecate himself and foam would come from his mouth. Do you notice any of these other symptoms at all. 

I know this must be hard for you. Does Daisy seem disoriented afterwards?


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Prayers and hugs coming your way for Daisey and you, hope she recovers soon, keep us updated.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Hope Daisy feels better soon....Please keep us posted.....


----------



## goldenluver (Feb 26, 2007)

Poor baby, I hope Daisy feels better real soon. I'm sending my thoughts and prayers your way. Sending you and Daisy a hug.


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

So sorry to hear this.Hope she will get better,soon!.Have you though of Lymes desease?.Do keep posted on any news.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

This is not seizures, I know that much. Daisy has never had a seizure in her life but I'm sure I would recognize it if she did have one. It's just one area of her body that's having muscle spasms, her shoulder area and along her torso, but I'm sure it's all related to her shoulder somehow. No, she's not disoriented at all. Her spirits are good, other than being in pain. She's eating, she's wagging her tail, she's very aware of everything around her.

Mylissyk brought up Lymes disease. No I hadn't thought of that. I have never seen a tick on Daisy, ever. I suppose it's possible though ?? 

I'm definitely taking her to the vet on Monday. 

Thank you everyone, for being here. I know no one can take the place of a vet, but it sure is helpful to have the support and knowledge of fellow golden owners. Invaluable!!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Your area is I THINK in the bad area for Lyme, so it's possible.

Here's hoping it's a sprain. We don't have Lyme in my area, really, so I know nothing about it. It's the one thing we DON'T have here!

Love to you and Daisy girl


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Wouldn't I have noticed a problem with ticks? I brush this dog everyday. I would have known had she had ticks.

I think. :uhoh:


----------



## Bailey & Bentley (Feb 25, 2007)

Jo Ellen said:


> Wouldn't I have noticed a problem with ticks? I brush this dog everyday. I would have known had she had ticks.
> 
> I think. :uhoh:


I would think so. It is not like a tick would just fall off the dog if it bit her. It would stay attached and would be huge. You would of found it evidentually.


----------



## Tailer'sFolks (Feb 27, 2007)

Have the spasms stopped?


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

They stop when she's resting and relaxed. If she moves at all or gets up to walk, they start again.


----------



## Ardeagold (Feb 26, 2007)

Does she have a fever? Or is it totally all about the one leg?


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

Glad Daisy is more comfortable, take care over the weekend and hope she is okay to get checked out at the vets on Monday.


----------



## mybuddy (Mar 2, 2007)

Hi there!

Just checking in on Daisy...hope she is feeling better.

Will check back later on


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

No, no fever. It's totally about the leg, or shoulder. She slept through the night. I slept downstairs on the couch. Not a very restful night for me but she did okay. She had her breakfast, the usual routine. She can barely get up and down the 4 steps of our front porch. And then when she got back inside, she promptly laid down by the door, didn't want to walk anymore. 

I gave her 2 more rimadyl at 6AM this morning. Really no change, no better, no worse. I'll just keep her as comfortable as possible today and then take her to the vet tomorrow.


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

Jo Ellen said:


> Wouldn't I have noticed a problem with ticks? I brush this dog everyday. I would have known had she had ticks.
> 
> I think. :uhoh:


You could have missed it or it could have fallen,in between grooming section.One of the reaction of lymes,is no or little appetite,limping of the front leg that many people mistake for a sprain,no energy,white eyes instead of pink,temperature,crying and not able or will to move!.
go to:
What Is Lyme Disease In Dogs... Learn All About The Signs Of Lyme Disease in ThePetCenter.com


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Thank you, G&H. She certainly has not lost her appetite, no fever. And yesterday when company came over, she was her crazy golden self for a bit. She forgot all about her shoulder, she was up and at the door in a flash, doing her typical golden wiggle butt hello routine.

I am not worried about Lymes but I will bring it up tomorrow.

Is there a name for the muscle that runs just behind the leg along the torso? That's where the spasms are. I'm going to go google dog anatomy.....


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Glad she is still doing okay, certainly no worse!


----------



## Tailer'sFolks (Feb 27, 2007)

Checking in on Miss Daisy...glad she slept all night...You need to take a nap today...Tailer insists!


----------



## Sivin (Nov 23, 2006)

Hi Jo Ellen,

Glad to hear that Daisy, at least, had a good night. I'll second tailer's suggestion -- now it's your turn to sleep!

Will be looking for more info as you report.

Regards,
Helaine


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Her spasms are better today. They're not continuous like they were yesterday and she seems to be more comfortable today laying on her side (opposite side of where she's injured). She wouldn't lay on her side at all yesterday. This might be the rimdadyl kicking in. 

I know rimadyl is something you should watch out for but she's done well on it before, for the few weeks I gave it to her before her ACL surgery. I'm going to keep giving it to her at 12-hour intervals. 

I have an early dinner to go to in a couple of hours, no nap for me today. But I sure can tell I slept on the couch last night! I'll be there again tonight too. I just can't bring myself to go upstairs without her. She's always slept near me at night. Maybe I should think about investing in a hideaway, huh?


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

You're a devoted mom and yr girl is lucky to have you!.Do keep us posted on any results.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

If she chooses to do the stairs, should I let her? I had to leave for a bit this afternoon and when my son came home, which was just a few minutes after I left, he said she was upstairs.

She's clearly doing better but should I buy a baby gate to block the stairs? Or maybe she's ready for that, she's pretty good about pacing herself.


----------



## Jazzys Mom (Mar 13, 2007)

Jo Ellen said:


> Wouldn't I have noticed a problem with ticks? I brush this dog everyday. I would have known had she had ticks.
> 
> I think. :uhoh:


Just a heads up ----- My granddaughter, who is 19 was at the woods with her friends at the beginning of August. Never found a tick on herself anywhere and doesn't remember getting bit by anything she could feel. Anyway, about 2 or 3 weeks ago she began to have severe headaches and then a rash and something that resembled pink eye in one eye. Went to the doctor who did a blood test and the blood test said she had Lymes Disease! They did more extensive testing to see how bad it was and said if her levels of "something" came back over 5 they would hospitalize her for strong IV antibiotics. Her level came back at 4. Her mom has rheumatoid problems and go to a rumatologist and the rumatologist said he wants to see her and do other tests because Lymes Disease attacks organs and things without you even knowing it! Her appt. is Oct. 5th.

So maybe Daisy did get bit by a tick and it didn't stick on her

Jazzys Mom


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Glad to see that she had a pretty good night and sorry that you didnt. It is so hard when they cant tell you exactly what it was to cause the problem. Hopefully it wont be something that serious.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

She's so much better this evening. I gave her two more rimadyl just for good measure but probably will not give her any tomorrow morning and see how she does. 

She was walking really well tonight when I took her outside and just a little bit of spasm aftterwards. Her spirits are very good!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Jazzys Mom said:


> Just a heads up ----- My granddaughter, who is 19 was at the woods with her friends at the beginning of August. Never found a tick on herself anywhere and doesn't remember getting bit by anything she could feel. Anyway, about 2 or 3 weeks ago she began to have severe headaches and then a rash and something that resembled pink eye in one eye. Went to the doctor who did a blood test and the blood test said she had Lymes Disease! They did more extensive testing to see how bad it was and said if her levels of "something" came back over 5 they would hospitalize her for strong IV antibiotics. Her level came back at 4. Her mom has rheumatoid problems and go to a rumatologist and the rumatologist said he wants to see her and do other tests because Lymes Disease attacks organs and things without you even knowing it! Her appt. is Oct. 5th.
> 
> So maybe Daisy did get bit by a tick and it didn't stick on her
> 
> Jazzys Mom


Just be careful with a positive diagnosis with Lyme. I too came back positive for Lyme, but I was told because I have an elevated RF, it could have been a false positive. If the meds worked and she's feeling better, it's probably Lyme though.

I sure hope Daisy continues to improve Jo Ellen.


----------



## Jazzys Mom (Mar 13, 2007)

Kimm said:


> Just be careful with a positive diagnosis with Lyme. I too came back positive for Lyme, but I was told because I have an elevated RF, it could have been a false positive. If the meds worked and she's feeling better, it's probably Lyme though.
> 
> I sure hope Daisy continues to improve Jo Ellen.


I think that's why the rumatologist wants to do further testing - she isn't any better at all, in fact she has gotten worse. Her right side is actually swollen without any cause for it, amoung other things. He said all these things *could *be from Lyme but further testing is necessary.

Glad Daisy is feeling better!

Jazzys Mom


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

I hope your granddaughter is ok. 
I am glad that Daisy is feeling better too.


----------



## Dslats (Mar 1, 2007)

sorry to hear about daisy. I hope you get some good answers on monday when you see the vet. praying for ya!!

sorry to post so late to this topic but I tried this morning and got booted off here for some reason anyway ....happy thoughts coming to you! hugs to daisy!

DEBBIE & MASON


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Daisy is so much better this morning, I can hardly believe it. She's going up and down the stairs without any trouble at all. I'm not going to give her any rimadyl this morning and then see how she is when I come home for lunch.

At this point I'm not seeing any reason to take her into the vet. Whatever it was seems to be working itself out. I think the rimadyl helped alot, and then just resting over the weekend. I'll continue the rest, of course.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Glad to hear that Daisy is doing so much better. I know you can rest easier now.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Great news!!!


----------



## Tailer'sFolks (Feb 27, 2007)

WooHoo! Steps into the car are in order...I bet that's what she did...just slam her poor little leggin! I can sleep better tonight...and how about you?


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

I am now just catching up on this but I am glad this have progressed well.


----------



## Nicci831 (Aug 9, 2007)

Aww I am glad to hear your pup is doing better, keep us informed of her progress =)


----------



## Sivin (Nov 23, 2006)

So glad Daisy is feeling better! Did you take her to the vet anyway?

Regards,
Helaine


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

I'm just catching up here... I was gone over the weekend.

If she was as bad as it sounds, I'd be keeping her nearly on crate rest for close to two weeks. The Rimadyl is wonderful at masking symptoms and usually gives you a dog that very quickly presents w/o any problems. However, actual healing takes quite a bit longer.

If she'll tolorate you icing it (maybe she sucks on a peanut butter KONG during the process) I'd do that along with lots of massage. My dog chiro swears by icing and massage.

But definitely keep her quiet for a good two weeks or so... JMO...

-Stephanie


----------



## boyd114 (Mar 7, 2007)

Glad shes feeling better!


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

She was on rimadyl Saturday and Sunday. So far she's doing really well but I haven't let her do anything over strenuous. I want to take her fishing! but not sure I should. All she does is stand in the water and bob for fish, it's not overly strenuous for her, she's not running or jumping. Today is going to be high 70's, I soooo want to take her to the lake after work. There's not very many nice days left, these next few days could be our last opportunity this year.

Tailer'sFolks, I'm not sure it's jumping in and out of the car. She didn't jump into the car the day this happened, she was limping on her way to the car and then laid down before getting in the car. That's when I noticed the spasms.

I haven't taken her to the vet but I am in contact with them, giving updates.

With ACL surgery, it's always the other back leg that gets all the worry. I think it's something like 40% of dogs who have this surgery have to have it again, on the other leg. I never worried too much about her front legs but wondering now if maybe this is related. Though I feel in my gut this isn't a ligament issue, it seems like a muscle thing to me. But really confused since it seemed to work itself out so quickly.

I'm still worried, of course. 

Have to go to work!! Thank you everyone for your concern and support


----------



## Brandy's Mom (Oct 5, 2005)

Happy to hear she's doing better, Jo Ellen.


----------



## Tessa's Mom (Jun 28, 2007)

How is Daisy doing ? Hope she is all better now.


----------

